# Queue Line Suggestion



## churchpunk74463 (Jul 19, 2009)

Every year we show some sort of video in our queue line that leads into the haunt. 

For example in previous years:

Massacre Manor: Had a video that appeared to be security camera with guy getting killed

Insane Asylum: Had a video that introduced the public to the facility which eventually had the video cutting out and warning message

Zombie Apocalypse: Had a video that was like a news broadcast of the outbreak

This year our theme is a small town BBQ joint that became a slaughterhouse and its all cannibalistic and I am stuck on the video


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

First thing that pops out to me is Texas Chainsaw Massacre. Any of the "dining" scenes...I know that those would be copyrighted, but may provide a bit of inspiration


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I thinking of the movie....Motel H**el. Where they have the best sausages in the county! Same with you, everyone comes to your BBQ place just because it taste so good. Best BBQ around! Like in the movie, they are fattening up the humans that are buried in the ground up to their heads and they force feed them this special mixture of whatever to make them plump and juicy! 

You could do something similar to that, but have the human pieces being grilled or smoked inside a big smoker. You then have someone check on them from time to time, and maybe on of them moves a little while your cooking them. 

Just a thought!


----------

